# Do you wanna see my pussy?



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Right Ya dirty minded bastids,

Here's a pic of mine. There's two of em but only one is a cat.

Animal lovers, show me your pussy!!!!

(gen con keep it clean pls)!!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

View attachment 165814


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Currently shampooing my pussy..........pics to follow


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

You said there's two.of them. Send pic of the other.


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

View attachment 165815


View attachment 165816


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

View attachment 165817


Mine with her step brother soon some indoor sun bathing this afternoon.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

mine doing the mandatory, ill watch you while you sh*t.

View attachment 165818


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

banzi said:


> View attachment 165814


Banzai, is that a double ended cat?

@AncientOldBloke the other is in the foreground weighs best part of 45kg and is the biggest pussy of the lot :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

zasker said:


> mine doing the mandatory, ill watch you while you sh*t.
> 
> View attachment 165818


I knew you'd be a ginger


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Aha!

Dat make me a dutty dutty likkle bway den


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Verno said:


> I knew you'd be a ginger


nice and fury too.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


>


crazy cat lady?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

zasker said:


> crazy cat lady?


Hey!!! I only have two!!


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hey!!! I only have two!!


really? looks like 8 different cats in those photos.

i'm off to specsavers in the morning :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

zasker said:


> really? looks like 8 different cats in those photos.
> 
> i'm off to specsavers in the morning :lol:


Lol yeah there's just two cats. Admittedly the photos are from when the ginger one was a kitten. But they are the two same cats.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hey!!! I only have two!!


Argh, and here was me thinking yours was two tone :wink:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Verno said:


> Argh, and here was me thinking yours was two tone


Am I missing something here? It's been a long day ?!?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> Am I missing something here? It's been a long day ?!?


Nothing other than my dirty mind lol

Btw everyone all pets are welcome not just moggies.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Verno said:


> Nothing other than my dirty mind lol


That's okay then I can live with that


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> That's okay then I can live with that


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

View attachment 165819
View attachment 165820
View attachment 165821
View attachment 165822
View attachment 165823
View attachment 165824
View attachment 165825
View attachment 165826


Ive lost count how many cats I have now, think its 7.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Check out the 1st image of belle, was taken with my iPhone 5, didn't realise the camera could perform as well if given the right lighting.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

lewishart said:


> View attachment 165819
> View attachment 165820
> View attachment 165821
> View attachment 165822
> ...


Awww they're lovely.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Awww they're lovely.


There genuinely my children, i love them so much. I think i have 3 in my bed now, hard to tell half of them are black so i cant see them, only their beady eyes with my phone light haha.

Getting 2 husky puppies tomorrow I think


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

lewishart said:


> There genuinely my children, i love them so much. I think i have 3 in my bed now, hard to tell half of them are black so i cant see them, only their beady eyes with my phone light haha.
> 
> Getting 2 husky puppies tomorrow I think


Oh no my want one. !!!


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Verno said:


> Nothing other than my dirty mind lol
> 
> Btw everyone all pets are welcome not just moggies.


here you go mate.....





it's breeding season so that's a male and a female in together,the females the older and larger of the 2

cheers shaun


----------



## forza84 (May 28, 2010)

View attachment 165828
View attachment 165829


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Verno said:


> Right Ya dirty minded bastids,
> 
> Here's a pic of mine. There's two of em but only one is a cat.
> 
> ...


It looks like your dog has just been very unwell on that cat bed lol


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

View attachment 165833


12yr old Male Tabby, still brings me presents lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Come in to this thread with great expectations.

Pictures of cats? I'm out.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

View attachment 165834
View attachment 165835


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Absolutely hate cats. Not too keen on dogs either but dogs don't jump up on kitchen surfaces etc. Disgusting creatures.


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

View attachment 165840


No cats, but heres my dog; Hercules. Celebrating his first birthday at the start of August.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

heres a few of mines...









always sits in there when im doing the business :confused1:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

p.cullen said:


> heres a few of mines...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me it got out before you flushed??


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

the wee man said:


> here you go mate.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right Shaun I'm stumped mate, are they carpet pythons??


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Verno said:


> Tell me it got out before you flushed??


haha no he just sits in there untill im ready to go, if i chuck him out he just runs right back in and sits there. if i try it again he thinks im playing and wants to bite my toes n legs etc :laugh:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

This thread is TOO CUTE!!! 

Love it when we have pet days on UKM.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Kloob said:


> View attachment 165840
> 
> 
> No cats, but heres my dog; Hercules. Celebrating his first birthday at the start of August.


I hope that's a dog cake and not a human cake you've bought for yourself??


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

This is my mums cat she's 14 year old! Looking after her while she's soaking up sun in Jamaica


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Kristina said:


>


Lol how many cats do you need?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@latblaster go on you know you wanna, get your pussy out!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

ryda said:


> Lol how many cats do you need?


Defo scary cat lady


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

Kristina said:


> I hope that's a dog cake and not a human cake you've bought for yourself??


It was a human cake, and it wasn't me that ate it! it wasn't my birthday after all!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

ryda said:


> Lol how many cats do you need?


Depends how well you're able to count to two. :tongue:

... Leia is mine (white) and the other is my brother's and his wife's, but I look after him because they live in America for half the year.



Verno said:


> Defo scary cat lady


One cat, or even two... isn't many.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Kristina said:


> Depends how well you're able to count to two.
> 
> ... Leia is mine (white) and the other is my brother's and his wife's, but I look after him because they live in America for half the year.
> 
> One cat, or even two... isn't many.


Oh just looked more


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Kristina said:


> Depends how well you're able to count to two.
> 
> ... Leia is mine (white) and the other is my brother's and his wife's, but I look after him because they live in America for half the year.
> 
> One cat, or even two... isn't many.


In that case you have way to many pictures lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i hate cats :sneaky2:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

ryda said:


> In that case you have way to many pictures lol


Hehehe, they're so gorgeous and I love them to pieces; can never have too many photos!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> i hate cats :sneaky2:


They hate you too! :lol:


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Kristina said:


> Hehehe, they're so gorgeous and I love them to pieces; can never have too many photos!


Lol you need a man! This cat love is abit out of hand


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

ryda said:


> Lol you need a man! This cat love is abit out of hand


Haha... I've got my beast. I don't do men. :laugh:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Kristina said:


> Haha... I've got my beast. I don't do men. :laugh:


Haha gdgd I was getting worried then


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Verno said:


> Right Shaun I'm stumped mate, are they carpet pythons??


your spot on there mate

they are Australian Carpet pythons,these are Diamond Pythons (Morelia Spiltota Spilota)if i get them to produce eggs this year it will be a first for Scotland,there's been 3 breeders in England produced them,but no one up this end

the female was produced in the north east of England the male i brought in from Germany

cheers shaun

P.S. I'm impressed you knew exactly what they are,not just a pretty face then mate :rolleye: :thumbup1:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

My old man is a truck driver and he was at the truck depot on his own at the weekend sorting some stuff out (disposing of a dead body) and a kitten came out from the back of a shed, shivering and meowing like ****, and desperately trying to get his attention, so he brought it home for a warm and some food. The depot is in the middle of no where so I think it's been dumped there, he's asked around and no one has come in asking about it.

So it looks like I'm keeping it, pretty sure it's a girl, guessing around 12 weeks old, looks bigger in this pic than 'in the flesh' but she's a feisty little thing, already got a good hunting instinct and is fast as fook, nearly trod on her 100 times already


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

the wee man said:


> your spot on there mate
> 
> they are Australian Carpet pythons,these are Diamond Pythons (Morelia Spiltota Spilota)if i get them to produce eggs this year it will be a first for Scotland,there's been 3 breeders in England produced them,but no one up this end
> 
> ...


Stop it you'll make me blush!

Used to keep a few when I was younger mate. Corns, Kings, rat snakes, boas and finally royal pythons had a couple of nice jungle morph royals too.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Verno said:


> Stop it you'll make me blush!
> 
> Used to keep a few when I was younger mate. Corns, Kings, rat snakes, boas and finally royal pythons had a couple of nice jungle morph royals too.


a man of many hidden talents then....

so ive heard mate 

cheers shaun


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

the wee man said:


> a man of many hidden talents then....
> 
> so ive heard mate
> 
> cheers shaun


Lol I've had all sorts mate, even had a hawk for a few years!!

I'll have a look later see if I can did our some photos.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

View attachment 165857


little beast arriving in 2mth, am getting mentally and physically ready lol i need advice on: leather sofas, plants, etc lol


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

sauliuhas said:


> View attachment 165857
> 
> 
> little beast arriving in 2mth, am getting mentally and physically ready lol i need advice on: leather sofas, plants, etc lol


Mate...... you're fu(ked..... and your house and everything in it.... :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Michael81 said:


> Mate...... you're fu(ked..... and your house and everything in it.... :lol:


Yep they like nothing more than leather scratch post lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

My Bear under attack:

View attachment 165862
View attachment 165864
View attachment 165863
View attachment 165865


He won in the end.

Bear and Boom


View attachment 165868


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Verno said:


> Lol I've had all sorts mate, even had a hawk for a few years!!
> 
> I'll have a look later see if I can did our some photos.


pictures would be great..

birds of prey are cool,but i'm too lazy to keep them,way too much work for me mate

a guy in my street used to keep Eagle Owls,impressive big birds when you see them in the flesh

cheers shaun


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Some stunning cats in here


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Hera said:


> My Bear under attack:
> 
> View attachment 165862
> View attachment 165864
> ...


Those magpies have some balls!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

the wee man said:


> pictures would be great..
> 
> birds of prey are cool,but i'm too lazy to keep them,way too much work for me mate
> 
> ...


Would love a goshawk, but just haven't the time for another wouldn't be fair to the bird.


----------



## Rytiny4 (Apr 14, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> heres a few of mines...
> 
> 
> 
> always sits in there when im doing the business :confused1:


Do you not use the toilet seat?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

lewishart said:


> There genuinely my children, i love them so much. I think i have 3 in my bed now, hard to tell half of them are black so i cant see them, only their beady eyes with my phone light haha.
> 
> Getting 2 husky puppies tomorrow I think


2 husky pups? I hope you don't have a job and you have 6 hours a day to run them or say bye bye to your house lmao

Huskys are no joke :no:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

View attachment 165873


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> View attachment 165873


What is it?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Hera said:


> My Bear under attack:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a pussy lol


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

p.cullen said:


> heres a few of mines...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha that last picture happens to me all the time!! Thought i was the only one. :lol:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

View attachment 165874


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

View attachment 165875


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

View attachment 165876


See if i can get one of these on my birthday.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

banzi said:


> View attachment 165873


Sorry mate but, scrotum!!!!


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> 2 husky pups? I hope you don't have a job and you have 6 hours a day to run them or say bye bye to your house lmao
> 
> Huskys are no joke :no:


I have 2 at my house in italy already, and i wake up at 5 for a run so ill be running every morning with them, I may get 2 border collies instead.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Dan TT said:


> Haha that last picture happens to me all the time!! Thought i was the only one. :lol:


My cats do the same thing it so funny hahahah.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

No cats in my gaff!



View attachment 165882


View attachment 165883


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, such stunning cats we all have!

When I'm settled and able to, I can't wait to have a dog again; I grew up with a gorgeous Irish Setter. I just adore huskies, would love to have one when I can commit to it. Or a Leonberger!


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Verno said:


> Sorry mate but, scrotum!!!!


its name might be nut sack


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Kristina said:


> Wow, such stunning cats we all have!
> 
> When I'm settled and able to, I can't wait to have a dog again; I grew up with a gorgeous Irish Setter. I just adore huskies, would love to have one when I can commit to it. Or a Leonberger!


The tread is full of pictures of guys with sweet pussies and then there is "you" talking about Huskies and Leonbergers :laugh:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> The tread is full of pictures of guys with sweet pussies and then there is "you" talking about Huskies and Leonbergers


... that's because I already posted my kittykats on this thread and people are also chatting about dogs! Dogs need love too.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Lotte said:


> No cats in my gaff!
> 
> View attachment 165881
> 
> ...


Hi Lotte :wub:

Rampant rabbits

Cali king snake

Red tailed boa

Do I win??


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Kristina said:


> ... that's because I already posted my kittykats on this thread and people are also chatting about dogs! Dogs need love too.


oh cool I've missed that lol 

great pictures, but I'm a big dog lover at heart


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes said:


> What is it?


a bald pussy

Its a sphinx cat.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

> What did you use to get it to stick?


Stick??


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

lewishart said:


> I have 2 at my house in italy already, and i wake up at 5 for a run so ill be running every morning with them, I may get 2 border collies instead.


Haha probably sensible, iv seen a husky eat a kitchen. Literally eat a kitchen, the cupboards, the worktop, the floor tiles, the door frame, everything. Just out of boredom lol. Google 'husky damage' there's loads of it haha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

> what adhesive did you use to stick the dog to that wall....?


Lol sticks like sh!t mate 

Srs though, you wot mate :confused1:


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

wouldnt have a cat about me, anyone else think they're sneaky looking


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Ahhh me see 10/10 for effort mate.....

But yer fcuk off


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Any pets Steve??

Natty one obviously


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Haha probably sensible, iv seen a husky eat a kitchen. Literally eat a kitchen, the cupboards, the worktop, the floor tiles, the door frame, everything. Just out of boredom lol. Google 'husky damage' there's loads of it haha


Haha I know too well, luckily mine live outside most of the year in Italy they love the snow but they are free to run in the mountains they always come back home at night.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

> Yeah all my pets are Natty......lol
> 
> A Patterdale terrier and 3 stick insects that out little one looks after....


Think we need a weird and wonderful thread next??


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Kristina said:


> Wow, such stunning cats we all have!
> 
> When I'm settled and able to, I can't wait to have a dog again; I grew up with a gorgeous Irish Setter. I just adore huskies, would love to have one when I can commit to it. Or a Leonberger!


Irish Setters are bonkers, we have 1 at the farm, hard work but such a great breed


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

My jaguar cichlid

Spose it's named after a cat


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Natty Steve said:


> *Stick insects are great fun*' date= we hatched them from eggs. They are about 5" long now n look like fkn sticks
> 
> Steve just let me send you a little test, just a tiny tiny bit :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I always knew most peeps on UK-M were just big pussies :laugh: :tongue:

Here are my two... I got them as rehomes the middle of last year through @Zara-Leoni :thumbup1:

View attachment 165887
View attachment 165888
View attachment 165889
View attachment 165890


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

Pictures of cats :blush: awww


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Natty Steve said:


> OK but tests ain't my strong point' date=' whats it on ? current affairs, history, sport???[/quote']
> 
> Oil and stainless steel


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

> Location London.....That would be Itally London then?


Smart one you are lol  I have a house in London and a house in italy bud.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

> Fk me how do you feed ya dogs? Must cost a fortune in bus fare...... lol


lol, I send them T bone steaks by airmail on a weekly.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

lewishart said:


> Smart one you are lol  I have a house in London and a house in italy bud.


Never did like you! :tongue:


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Verno said:


> Hi Lotte :wub:
> 
> Rampant rabbits
> 
> ...


Nearly darling! 

The middle one is a mangrove snake not a cali king


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Verno said:


> Never did like you! :tongue:


Luv u 2 xoxo lol


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

My little mate Lucie.

View attachment 165897


View attachment 165898


View attachment 165899


View attachment 165900
Pussy cut....


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Fortis said:


> My little mate Lucie.
> 
> View attachment 165897
> 
> ...


Dogs more than welcome 

View attachment 165903


View attachment 165904


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Lotte said:


> No cats in my gaff!
> 
> View attachment 165881
> 
> ...


is that a Mangrove ? (very cool snake)

good looking Boas,they must make the cute rabbit a tad paranoid though 

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Verno said:


> Hi Lotte :wub:
> 
> Rampant rabbits
> 
> ...


i thought it was...

paranoid cute rabbit

Mangrove snake

Boa's

cheers shaun


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

the wee man said:


> i thought it was...
> 
> paranoid cute rabbit
> 
> ...


I thought mangrove/cat snake, but correct me if I'm wrong and prob am but don't you need a licence for venomous snakes?

If not excuse my ignorance am a tad out of touch!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

View attachment 165910
View attachment 165910


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

the wee man said:


> is that a Mangrove ? (very cool snake)
> 
> good looking Boas,they must make the cute rabbit a tad paranoid though
> 
> cheers shaun


The rabbits don't even notice the snakes! They jump run around the lounge mocking the animals that have to live in boxes!


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Verno said:


> I thought mangrove/cat snake, but correct me if I'm wrong and prob am but don't you need a licence for venomous snakes?
> 
> If not excuse my ignorance am a tad out of touch!


Mangroves got taken off the DWA about 8 years ago I think, the deaths attributed to them were mistaken identity cases. Although they are still a pretty serious business! I worked with venomous snakes professionally for five years so I wanted these at home to keep me on my toes lol!

View attachment 165911


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> View attachment 165910
> View attachment 165910


Why does no one like my cat? ??


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Why does no one like my cat? ??


Because its guilty by association.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Rytiny4 said:


> Do you not use the toilet seat?


lol nah ive never used it. i prefer the seat up instead of down :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Verno said:


> Those magpies have some balls!!


Ha ha. They had a nest in our garden and so were very protective...my cat really wasn't bothered much by them despite them pulling chunks of his fur out! They can be pretty aggressive birds!



BetterThanYou said:


> what a pussy lol


That's like our cats last week...they brought in a collared dove for the first time. Must have been a task cramming it through the cat flap!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Lotte said:


> Mangroves got taken off the DWA about 8 years ago I think, the deaths attributed to them were mistaken identity cases. Although they are still a pretty serious business!* I worked with venomous snakes professionally for five years *so I wanted these at home to keep me on my toes lol!
> 
> View attachment 165911


Right everyone I've decided I'm going to marry Lotte, who's coming to the wedding?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Nov 30, 2014)

I thought I'd add a picture of my pooch - Balloo he is now 4 still looks like a pup!

This was taken this morning


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Alfieharley1 said:


> I thought I'd add a picture of my pooch - Balloo he is now 4 still looks like a pup!
> 
> This was taken this morning


Lol looks like he has a guilty conscious.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Nov 30, 2014)

He more then likely has - to be fair he is a fantastic dog. From what we can gather he is a mix of - Rottweiler/Lab & staff bull terrier.


----------



## chris-a (Feb 28, 2008)

View attachment 165919
norman. dude!


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Mangroves got taken off the DWA about 8 years ago I think, the deaths attributed to them were mistaken identity cases. Although they are still a pretty serious business! I worked with venomous snakes professionally for five years so I wanted these at home to keep me on my toes lol!
> 
> View attachment 165911


what hots did you used to work with ?

i couldn't keep venomous snakes,i'm not disciplined enough for that,i'm shocked at how easy it is to obtain a DWA licence though....

couple of vivarium locks,lock on the snake room door and 40 quid to my local council,and i can keep as many hots as i want(pretty scary really)

i take my hat off to those who work with hots pal

Vipers are my favorites,but as said i'm too dottery to keep them beasties

its only Morelia i keep...

hoping my Diamonds will produce this season,just waiting on the female shedding in the next few days,took them out brumation beginning of January,tried a few times but did not see any locks,but most my Carpet action is around the end of February beginning of March

cheers shaun

P.S. Might keep a Mangrove,as imo i'd stand a better chance with them being rear fanged with a milder venom,fast intelligent feisty critters though (beautiful snakes,love the colors)


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Verno said:


> Right everyone I've decided I'm going to marry Lotte, who's coming to the wedding?


i'll grab my Kilt mate....

see you there :beer:

cheers shaun


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Awww I just found this one.. this is Leia, tired after a hard day's gardening... :lol:


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

View attachment 165930


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

It's been a little while and we've a few new members since the thread was first posted. So if you wanna then get your pussy out 

Plus @banzi's Mrs is gonna give us a picture of hers :bounce:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

My big idiots a bit bigger now


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

View attachment DSC00073.JPG


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Btw it can be any animal not just cats. Original thread had all sorts in from cats to snakes.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> do you have a sphinx cat?


He does. I don't think you can see some of the original pics.

Lost in the change over methinks.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> LMAO!!! When I was a kid and had a book of cat breeds I remember pointing at the sphinx and asking was it sick


Lol each to there own and Defo not my cuppa tea but it's a rare chance to see banzi's softer side


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> do you have a sphinx cat?


Yes, I will find a pic


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

These are mine.....










Doris and Dixie. Only got them on Friday, they're 9 weeks old. They're so lovely, little terrors when their batteries are fully charged but love em to bits.

I lost my other cats this year, Boris and Spuggy. Spuggy died in January and Boris only a month ago. Still miss them like mad but had so many happy years with them.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Keeks said:


> These are mine.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a cracking pair of.................err..............puppie No cats


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

http://pussycatlovers.com/


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Dazza said:


> http://pussycatlovers.com/


 :scared: wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong lol!!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> View attachment 114184


its a big cat that verno


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> its a big cat that verno


You wanna see him walk along the top of a fence!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> You wanna see him walk along the top of a fence!


haha I actually lol'd

guy next door to me has got one, it's Friendly enough but still puts me on edge just walking past it..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> haha I actually lol'd
> 
> guy next door to me has got one, it's Friendly enough but still puts me on edge just walking past it..


Threads for any animal mate and there's been all sorts in it. The title was just to grab attention 

Mate he's as soft as and the two cats keep him in line. Makes a good noise though!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Threads for any animal mate and there's been all sorts in it. The title was just to grab attention
> 
> Mate he's as soft as and the two cats keep him in line. Makes a good noise though!


yeh had a read through and seen The wee mans snakes.. Fook that!

unfortunately I have nothing to offer..

getting the kids some gold fish soon tho might put them up..


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I saw a cat on the back of a motorbike going down the M6 the other week........All you could hear was MEEEOOOOOWWwwwwww.  A fcukn Duck was driving it..... I think it was one of those new Ducati things... :lol:

Yeah yeah.......I know.......I'll get my coat.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> yeh had a read through and seen The wee mans snakes.. Fook that!
> 
> unfortunately I have nothing to offer..
> 
> getting the kids some gold fish soon tho might put them up..


Do it mate don't think we've had any fish.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Do it mate don't think we've had any fish.


i will have to do it quick tho I don't think they will last long with there diet consisting of cheese and onion crisps and fish fingers...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I saw a cat on the back of a motorbike going down the M6 the other week........All you could hear was MEEEOOOOOWWwwwwww.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


f**ks sake Steve. You get worse :nono:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> f**ks sake Steve. You get worse :nono:


True story bro


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> i will have to do it quick tho I don't think they will last long with there diet consisting of cheese and onion crisps and fish fingers...


That's nowt mate. When I was a kid I took mine to school in a wooden pencil case for show and tell.

:blush:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Verno said:


> What a cracking pair of.................err..............puppie No cats


Ha ha ha, thank you....I think! :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Keeks said:


> Ha ha ha, thank you....I think! :lol:


 :devil2: :wink:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Keeks said:


> Ha ha ha, thank you....I think! :lol:


Bloody good job you've got a sense of humor


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

swole troll said:


> View attachment 114213


Is this your cat?


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Verno said:


> Is this your cat?


sadly not


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

swole troll said:


> sadly not


Bugger! Could've had a whole new enterprise there.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Biting my toe and watching football


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Verno said:


> Bloody good job you've got a sense of humor


 :confused1: Eh....just thought you got confused with the Puppies thread?! :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Keeks said:


> :confused1: Eh....just thought you got confused with the Puppies thread?! :lol:


Err yeah that was it! LOL!

Bravo :clap:


----------

